# Pidgeon landed,owner doesnt want him



## fairy2005 (May 2, 2005)

Hi I live in Davenport Florida..On Sunday a pidgeon landed on my side porch and has been there since.I have fed him and giving him water. I noticed the tags and contacted the owner but since he lives 200 miles away he has no desire to come and get the pidgeon. On that note I really dont want the pidgeon either and have no idea what step to take next. I feel bad since he or she is very friendly but I am really not looking to take in anymore animals. What should I do???? I am really stuck on this and have no direction and the pidgeon doesnt look like he is going anywhere!! Please HELP!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi fairy,
can you please catch the pigeon and put it in a box or carrier. Give him some food and water, please.
We are several members in Fl. 
I am in Miami. How far from Miami are you?
Hang in there we'll figure something.

Reti


----------



## fairy2005 (May 2, 2005)

Hi Reti...I actually live near Orlando which is quite far from Miami...The orgianal owner lives in the Miami/Ft.Lauderdale area..I havent seen the pidgeon in about 2 hours so he may have decided to fly on home. But if he does come back I will be sure have my husband catch him and if you can find someone in my are to pick him up that would be great!! Thanks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Fairy .. could you please post all the letters and numbers from the band for us. I realize you have located the owner but perhaps we can get some assistance from another member of that club by listing this bird on the 911 Pigeon Alert list. I can also request assistance there by asking for any pigeon flyers in the Orlando area to give you a hand.

Here are a couple to AU members in Orlando that you can go ahead and call to see if they will give the bird a home:

Joaquin Garcia, 407-306-0363
Carol Garcia, 407-679-4805
Mike Gioiosa, 407-578-5522
Murad Maach, 407-382-9045
Ralph Mantz, 407-568-2158
The Molina Family, 407-208-9351
Tom Nail, 407-568-7532
Ritzie Sabangan, 407-376-8556
Steve Redmon, 407-235-1077
Angel Rodriguez, 407-854-9017
Vickey Wilkins, 407-924-1677

Hopefully one of these folks can give the bird a home.

Please let us know.

Terry


----------



## fairy2005 (May 2, 2005)

*Terry*

Terry,
Thabks for all your help. The owner contacted me and said to give the pidgeon corn instead of peas so he will get alot of carbs to fly home. I have done so and he is still here. I will ocntinue to do this for a while longer and will keep eveyone posted on results. Hopefully he will make it home soon unless he is getting too comfortable here. Thanks Darci


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Darci,

Well let's give it a day or two on the corn diet and see what the pigeon decides to do. If it chooses not to leave then we need to find a home for it in your area. Thank you for continuing to care for the bird.

Terry


----------

